# HS 828 drive belt tensioner is always tense... real head-scratcher.



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi there,

So I picked up a HS828 I found on Craigslist for a really good price. The thing was perfectly fine at first, except one thing: The tracks stopped moving when the snowblower encountered resistance. Seller said it needed a new transmission, but I ended up finding broken gears in the transfer case, replaced the gears, voila, problem solved.

Except now there is a new problem. As soon as I put the thing in Forward or Reverse, it takes off without me having to hold down the drive clutch. This has only been since I took it apart and put it back together, so I know I messed something up, but for the life of me I can't figure out what.

I have a service manual for it, and I took the auger housing off to look at the belts. The drive belt tensioner is always tensing the belt. It gets more tense when I hold down the drive clutch on the handlebars, but it never really gets slack. It always stays about 90% tense, regardless, which is why the machine always takes off when I put it in Forward or Reverse.







In this picture, I am holding back the auger tensioner so that you can see what the drive belt looks like.

Also, the tensioner return spring is clearly not doing any work. It just dangles completely slack all the time. Here's a picture of the spring just dangling:









I've spent hours just looking back and forth between my machine and the service manual, and for the life of me I can't find anything out of place... and yet it's not working right. Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks in advance, and here is a bonus picture just in case it happens to help anyone:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it the correct belt?


----------



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

I wondered that myself, except that I swear it was driving normally when I first bought it... just a little underpowered due to the stripped gear teeth. The belt is beat up anyway, maybe I'll just buy an OEM one that I know for a fact is correct, and see what happens.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know everything, but that would be my next guess. Are there any numbers left on the belt to verify that it is correct? And, is the spring in the correct location?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I know absolutely nothing about Honda snow blowers, but, it seems like there should be a spring pulling the idler bracket up a lot further. The pin on the idler bracket should be making contact with the tab at the top of the auger brake arm. If the auger drive handle isn't squeezed, the brake arm should be up as if it were rubbing on the auger pulley?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Forgive me, but I think that is the spring in the picture.

And truthfully, Hondas really don't operate any different than any other machine, in many respects.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Grunt, it is the drive and not the auger he is having issues with.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that the belt dust (black grime) is a predictor of the problem. That is not a typical Honda issue, for belts to wear in such a way in a short period of time. 

Just my humble observation.

But, are all parts present?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Now that you have it that far apart, do you have a local Honda dealer? The may be able to take a quick look and say , oh look, your doflicky is installed backwards and do this and it's fixed. Just a thought. I'm a hands-on kinda guy also. It's hard to ask for professional help sometimes.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Grunt, it is the drive and not the auger he is having issues with.


I understand that it is the drive belt, but because both idlers are mounted together, it still seems like a spring or adjustment is wrong and not pulling the assembly up high enough. As I said, I know nothing about Honda's and that obviously shows, sorry.


----------



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

Grunt said:


> I understand that it is the drive belt, but because both idlers are mounted together, it still seems like a spring or adjustment is wrong and not pulling the assembly up high enough. As I said, I know nothing about Honda's and that obviously shows, sorry.


That problem would cause the symptoms that I'm seeing, but looking at the service manual I just don't see how anything is put together wrong. The tensioner assembly is held together by two bolts poking through the side of the machine... and there are only two holes... and the bolts are through the holes... so I'm back to square one 

Your idea makes perfect sense, but as of now I don't think that's the answer.

I'm ordering a new belt right now. The old one is pretty trashed anyway, so it can't hurt, and then I'll also know for a fact that the belt is correct.


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

Where the cable ties in to the tension/Idol pulleys (where the bets are), you can make adjustments to the "let off tension" for both the auger and drive idol pulleys. To me it sounds like (A) wrong belt or (B) There is too much tension on the belt when the lever is released, either at the handle bar end or where the end of the cable ties in to the black metal frame for the Idol tension. Good Luck.


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

JMM said:


> That problem would cause the symptoms that I'm seeing, but looking at the service manual I just don't see how anything is put together wrong. The tensioner assembly is held together by two bolts poking through the side of the machine... and there are only two holes... and the bolts are through the holes... so I'm back to square one
> 
> Your idea makes perfect sense, but as of now I don't think that's the answer.
> 
> I'm ordering a new belt right now. The old one is pretty trashed anyway, so it can't hurt, and then I'll also know for a fact that the belt is correct.


So I'm looking at my service manual on the same machine. Is it possible that the tensioner roller spring (3" long) and the tensioner roller return spring (2" long) have been reversed? If the spring in your picture is supposed to be 2" long and the 3" one is installed instead that might give you that condition?


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think Paul is on the right track here. Mixing up the tension and return spring could definitely cause this to happen.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That could be, pictures are terrible at displaying length or measurement.


----------

